# field quiver , no tubes?



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

Im trying to find a hip quiver that has just a slash to store arrows in , im tired of the arrow rattle from tubes. I know ive seen them but cant find


----------



## Room101 (Nov 25, 2018)

I think Bateman makes them like that. Everyone here in Texas seems to love his quivers. I don't have one yet but I'm planning to.

www.ewbateman.com

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

There is also this: Field Quiver – Kifaru International


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Or this: ALPHA Hunting Pack & Quiver


----------



## LukesDad08 (Jun 20, 2021)

Room101 said:


> I think Bateman makes them like that. Everyone here in Texas seems to love his quivers. I don't have one yet but I'm planning to.
> 
> www.ewbateman.com
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## dwilsey (Mar 29, 2019)

Hikari said:


> There is also this: Field Quiver – Kifaru International


Gonna second this one. They had some "blemish" stock they were selling and I bought it up. I don't know whats blemished on it, but it's a spectacular quiver. They also have addon pouchs you can get with it. 

American made, spectacular quality.


----------

